# East Coast Reptile Super Expo ???



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Is the *East Coast Reptile Super Expo* dead? Their web site (www.northernberksreptileshow.com) appears to be defunct. Or, maybe they changed their domain name?


----------



## MAyres (May 27, 2009)

I just checked out the site and it's good to go now.


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

MAyres said:


> I just checked out the site and it's good to go now.


Thanks for the update. Unfortunately I can only find one frogger on the vendor list. So it goes...


----------



## MAyres (May 27, 2009)

We've got the Repticon coming up next weekend in Chantilly, don't know how long of a drive it would be for you though. There is no vendor list on the website yet which is pretty annoying. We're pretty close by so we're heading up Saturday in the hopes that there will some good frog breeders. If you're interested in going I can send you an update when we get there (planning a 1000 ETA on Sat.), let you know if it's worth the drive. 

Michelle


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

MAyres said:


> We've got the Repticon coming up next weekend in Chantilly, don't know how long of a drive it would be for you though. There is no vendor list on the website yet which is pretty annoying. We're pretty close by so we're heading up Saturday in the hopes that there will some good frog breeders. If you're interested in going I can send you an update when we get there (planning a 1000 ETA on Sat.), let you know if it's worth the drive.
> 
> Michelle


Michelle,

Thanks for the offer. The big event for me next weekend will be the meeting at Andy's, and I expect there may be more frogs there than at the Repticon.

Thanks again,
Bob


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

JoshsFrogs will be attending some of the ECRSE shows later this year.


----------



## MAyres (May 27, 2009)

Thanks for the gouge Zach. I take it the Super Expo's are pretty sweet? We attended the Repticon in SC a few years back and my son was in heaven. If the Expo's are better we'll definitely make a trip home to PA one of those weekends!


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

I'll be at the March 16th Reading show. Vending azureus, leucs, gb auratus, bl vents, azureiventris, vittatus, yellow galacts, Santa Isabels, flies, beetles, springs, supplies. 
Check out our website for pics and prices.
Come out and enjoy the open space!!
Keith


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

"I'll be at the March 16th Reading show. 
a little late with this post keith aren't we. 
yeah i know its a typo.
see how i feel maybe i might take a ride out.


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

Yikes. That would be March 26th. Time's fun when your having flies.


----------

